# R/c Racing Winfield, Il



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*R/C RACING WINFIELD, IL 2010*
R/C RACING SAT., MAY 15 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be a fundraising R/C Race at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., May 15. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16 scale, and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

The races in June will June 5 and June 19.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Don"t miss it.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Saturday!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope to see you tomorrow!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Results*

At today’s race we had a small turnout but a great time. There was a mixture of young an old drivers. The level of driving was quite good. The Slash classes dominated in number and in action. We want to thank Wayne from Champaign, IL., for including us in his weekend trip to the Chicago area. Gene made his first race with us and ran consistently well. Our young stars included Michael, Robbie, Will and Ethan. They did very well. And to our iron man, Scott, congratulations. He ran every class. The Slash Main was exceptionally close for the top spot. Thanks to Gloria, Wayne, Gary, Scott, Jeff and Peter for their help. You will fine the results below. Our next race is June 5.

Race #1 1/16 Off Road - Heat # 1 - Round 1

1. Wayne G. 19/6:00.57
2. Scott S. 19/6:08.87
3. Gary P. 2/.040.59

Race #2 Stock Touring - Heat#1 - Round 1

1. Jeffrey Stevens 27/6:11.58
2. Peter 25/6:14.59
3. Scott S. 25/6:21.82

Race #3 4WD Slash - Heat #1 - Round 1

1. Mike J. 26/6:13.93
2. Scott S. 25/6:13.53
3. Will C. 22/6:22.73
4. David J. 20/6:19.73
5. Robbie M. 18/6:04.05

Race #4 Slash - Heat #1 - Round 1

1. Jeffrey S. 23/6:03.03
2. Gary P. 22/6:17.99
3. Wayne G. 22/6:18.21
4. Gene L. 21/6:12.79
5. Scott S. 21/6:15.49
6. Todd F. 20/6:09.82
7. Ethan F. 19/6:07.66
8. David J. 18/6:00.63

Race #5 Off Road

1. Wayne G. 24/6:03.79
2. Scott S. 22/6:11.60


Race #1 1/16 Off Road - Heat #1 - Round 2

1. Wayne G. 25/6:11.09
2. Gary P. 20/6:03.10
3. Scott S. 16/4:41.37

Race #2 Stock Touring _ Heat #1 - Round 2

1. Jeffrey S. 27/6:11.58
2. Peter 25/6:14.59
3. Scott S. 25/6:21.82

Race #3 4WD Slash - Heat #1 - Round 2

1. Mike J. 25/6:01.09
2. Robbie M. 21/6:06.80
3. Scott S. 21/6:11.73
4. Will C. 21/6:16.37
5. David J. 20/6:04.67

Race #4 Slash - Heat #1 - Round 2

1. Wayne G. 24/6:10.61
2. Jeffrey S. 23/6:02.90
3. Gene L. 22/6:04.10
4. Gary P. 21/6:02.44
5. Scott S. 21/6:06.42
6. Todd F. 21/6:08.94
7. Ethan F. 20/6:24.70

Race #5 - Off Road - Heat #1 - Round 2

1. Wayne G. 26/6:10.72
2. Scott S. 21/6:04.89


Race #1 - 1/16 off Road Main

1. Wayne G. 25/6:13.68
2. Gary P. 22/6:05.37
3. Scott S. 21/6:03.93


Race #2 - Stock Touring Main

1. Jeffrey S. 26/6:03.78
2. Peter 25/6:04.33
3. Scott S. 23/6:01.13

Race #3 - 4WD Slash Main

1. Mike J. 26/6:14.98
2. Scott S. 23/6:02.95
3. Will C. 23/6:04.30
4. Robbie M. 21/6:00.68
5. David J. 20/6:12.39

Race #4 Slash Main

1. Jeffrey S. 24/6:04.35
2. Wayne G. 24/6:04.69
3. Gene L. 22/6:13.32
4. Todd F. 22/6:14. 78
5. Ethan F. 20/6:05.57
6. Scott S. 20/6:08.42
7. Gary P. 19/6:08.08
8. David J. 19/6:08.10


Race # 5 Off Road Main

1. Wayne G. 26/6:06.44
2. Scott S. 22/6:12.04


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Next Race - June 5.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*June 5 Racing Info*

R/C RACING SAT., JUNE 5 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be a second fundraising R/C race at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., June 5. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16 scale, and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. We run 6 minute heats and mains.The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.

NEXT RACE - JUNE 19


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

The race is Saturday!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*We tried.*

It had not rained early so Gloria and I went to Winfield and with John Rebel's help the track was set up about 8:50 AM. About 9:10 the rains came. We waited for a while then with John's help we took down the track. John really saved us a lot of work. He stayed and worked in the rain helping us. John did a great job!

*OUR NEXT RACE IS JUNE 19!* We hope to see more people there. Again, thanks to John who went above and beyond.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Next Race*

R/C RACING SAT., JUNE 19 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be another fundraising R/C race at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., June 19. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16/1/18 scale, and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. We run 6 minute heats and mains.The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.

JULY RACES - JULY17 & JULY 31


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

At our race in Winfield we'll have at least three drivers running Tamiya Mini's Saturday, weather permitting. So, if you're a Tamiya driver come on out.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Racing tomorrow!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Small Crowd - Good Racing*

Winfield Raicng June 19, 2010

At our race yesterday we had a very small turnout, but a good time and some great racing. The racing in the GT3 Class, Tamiya Mini Class and Slash was very close and excting. There were several lead changes in those classes. I want to thank Gloria for all of her work. I also want to thank John, Gary , Scott, and Jeff for all of their help. Special thanks goes to John who showed up at 7:30 AM to help set up the track. Thanks to Mark who came out to our races for the first time. The church appreciates any money we raise. Our next two races are July 17 and July 31.

GT3 - Heat 1 - Round 1

1. Jeffrey S. - 25 laps, 6:00.16
2. Ken J. - 25 laps, 6:00.56
3. John R. - 25 laps, 6:13.32

1/16 Off Road - Heat 1 - Round 1

1. Scott S. - 23 laps, 6:08.35
2. Gary P. - 22 laps, 6:11.82
3. Mark D. - 21 laps, 6:03.40


Stock Touring - Heat 1, Round 1

1. Jeffrey S. - 29 laps, 6:09.30
2. Ken J. - 29 laps, 6;17.67

Slash - Heat 1, Round 1

1. Jeffrey S. - 27 laps, 6:01.35
2. John R. - 26 laps, 6:10.13
3. Ken J. - 25 laps, 6:08. 03
4. Mark D. - 25 laps, 6:09.01
5. Gary P. - 23 laps, 6:00.08

Tamiya Mini - Heat 1, Round 1

1. Jeffrey S. - 24 laps, 6:06.65
2. John R. - 24 laps, 6:09.06
3. Scott S. - 23 laps, 6:11. 48
4. Gary P. - 19 laps, 6:06.87
GT3 - Heat 1, Round 2

1. Jeffrey S. - 27 laps, 6:11.27
2. John R. - 27 laps, 6:12.74
3. Ken J. - 5 laps, 1:07.49

1/16 Off Road - Heat 1, Round 2

1. Gary P. - 21 laps, 6:06.16
2. Scott S. - 19 laps, 6:16.35
3. Mark D. - 12 laPS, 4:45.07

Slash - Heat 1, Round 2

1. Ken J. - 29 laps, 6:11.97
2. Jeffrey S. - 28 laps, 6:12.94
3. Mark D. - 25 laps, 6:02.58
4. John R. - 25 laps, 6:11.80
5. Gary P. - 24 laps, 6:16. 21

Tamiya Mini - Heat 1, Round 2

1. Jeffrey S. - 25 laps, 6:03.32
2. John R. - 25 laps, 6:07.26
3. Scott S. - 22 laps, 6:00. 72
4. Gary P. - 19 laps, 6:04.72

GT3 “A” main

1. John R. - 28 laps, 6:10.85
2. Jeffrey S. - 28 laps, 6:18.01
3. Ken J. - DNS

Slash “A” Main

1. Jeffrey S. - 29 laps, 6:12.13
2. Mark D. - 27 laps, 6:07.94
3. John R. - 26 laps, 6:00.94
4. Gary P. - 24 laps, 6:14.70

Tamiya Mini “A” Main
1. Jeffrey S. - 25 laps, 6:02.43
2. John R. - 25 laps, 6:02.83
3. Gary P. - 24 laps, 6:02.50
4. Scott S. - 22 laps, 6:06.43


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Racing Saturday*

R/C RACING SAT., JULY 17 & 31 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be more fundraising R/C races at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., July 17 & 31. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16/1/18 scale, Tamiya Mini and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. We run 6 minute heats and mains.The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We'll have some free brushed motors for our younger drivers when they register. Mark Davis generously donated these motors.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*July 17*

The motors will be given out to our younger drivers upon registration until they are gone. We we will have at least one jump for our off road drivers. We would like to encourage Tamiya Mini drivers to come out.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

You off roaders come on out. We'll have two jumps.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Tomorrow*

We're Racing Tomorrow!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*It's fun!*

Don’t Miss The Racing Tomorrow!

- A Flat Fee For Any Number Of Classes.
-anything Electric - On Road, Sc, Mini, Etc.
-amb Lap Counting With House Transponders.
-it’s Fun!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We had a light turnout but a very good time with some of our regulars missing because of family commitments and a flat tire. We also had some new drivers which included some very young novice drivers. The novice class is always fun to watch and these kids did a great job! The Tamiya Mini class was a lot of fun. The TranaAm Class started with three VTA cars and one stock touring car and ended with three 17.5 cars and one VTA car. It was fun to watch. We want to thank all our new drivers which included Nick, Tim, Sigi, Stephan, Daniella, Elizabeth and Hayden. Thanks to Ken, Peter, Sigi and Scott for helping to clean up. Scott stayed until the very end helping Gloria and I put a way the boards and clean the parking lot. His consistent help is greatly appreciated, The Church appreciates the money. So, thanks to the racers for coming. Our next race is July 31.

WINFIELD R/C RACING - JULY 17, 2010


Novice - Heat # 1 - Round #1

1. Stephan K. 12 laps, 4:18.68
2. Daniella K. 9 laps, 4:15.50
3. Elizabeth K. 8 laps, 4:23.33

Tamiya Mini - Heat #1 - Round #1

1. Ken J. 23 Laps, 6:03.65
2. Scott S. 23 Laps, 6:12:01
3. MIke D. 20 laps, 6:08.37

TransAm/ Stock - Heat #1 - Round #2

1. Ken J. 27 laps, 6:02.56
2. Peter K. 25 laps, 604.40
3. Sigi K. 22 laps, 6:10.49
4. Tim K. 22 laps, 6:14.61

Novice - Heat #1 - Round #2

1. Stephan K. 12 laps, 4:15.33
2. Daniella K. 8 laps, 4:02.93
3. Elizabeth K. 6 laps, 4:20.92

Tamiya Mini - Heat #1 - Round #2

1. Ken J. 26 laps, 6:06.15
2. Scott 24 laps, 6:07.82
3. Mike D. 21 laps, 6:07.82

TramsAm/Stock - Heat #1 - Round #2

1. Nick P. 30 laps, 6:11.00
2. Peter K. 29 laps, 6:01.74
3. Ken J. 29 laps, 6:06.73
4. Tim K. 23 laps, 6:04.81
5. Sigi K. DNF


Novice - Heat #1 - Round #3

1. Stephan K. 14 laps, 4:16.72
2. Daniella K. 10 laps, 4:07.09
3. Elizabeth K. 7 laps, 4:01.58

Tamiya Mini - Heat #1 - Round #3

1. Ken J. - 27 laps, 6:00.34
2. Scott S. 24 laps, 6:02.97
3. Mike D. 23 laps, 6;12.69

TransAm/Stock - Heat #1 - Round#3

1. Ken J. 32 laps, 6:06.50
2. Nick P. 31 laps, 6:02.63
3. Peter K. 29 laps, 6:06.35
4. Sigi K. 22 laps, 6:12.86
5. Tim K. DNF

Novice Main

1. Stephan K. 14 laps, 4:16.56
2. Daniella K. 12 laps, 4:19.66
3. Hayden K. 5 laps, 4:00.53

Tamiya Mini Main

1. Ken J. 23 laps, 6:19.13
2. Mike D. 23 laps, 6;19. 63
3. Scott S. 22 laps, 6:01.79

TansAm/Stock Main

1. Ken J. 33 laps, 6:03.73
2. Nick P. 32 laps, 6:04.77
3. Peter K. 30 laps, 6:06.22
4. Sigi K. 21 laps, 6:17.99


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

R/C RACING SAT., JULY 31 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be more fundraising R/C races at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., July 31. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16/1/18 scale, Tamiya Mini and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. We run 6 minute heats and mains.The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.
FUTURE RACE - AUG.14
* *


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Come out and race Saturday! Young, old an in-between are welcome. You'll have fun!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Saturday Racing 7/31*

Racing for kids of all ages!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Racing Tomorrow At 11:00 Am!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We Are Leaving Now To Set Up The Track.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Results 7/31*

We had a greaT race yesterday. If you like racing Tamiya Minis, come out and race. We had eight yesterday. After a little rain and we had help from John and Bob, who came for the first time, setting up. Jeff helped dry a couple of wet spots with his leaf blower. We had great racing in all of three of classes. Jeff and Ken did an excellent job in the TC class, but Bob hung right with them with his VTA car with unbelievably consistant laps. The Slash/SCT Class was fun to watch and entertained the kids from the neighborhood watching the race. Watching multiple trucks going over the jump at the same time was exciting. The Tamiya Mini Class was evenly matched throughout the day with great driving and a little bumping. Thanks to our drivers who had to do extra marshalling with our small turnout. Special thanks to Ken, Jeff, John and Scott who stayed to the end to help clean up! OUR NEXT RACE IS AUGUST 14!

WINFIELD RACING RESULTS - 7/31/10

Heat1, Round 1 Stock TC

1. Ken J. 32, 6:07.57
2. Jeff S. 31, 6:03.42
3. John R. 24, 6:18.28
4. Travis M. 20, 6:07.80

Heat 1, Round 1 Slash/SCT

1. Jeff S. 27, 6:02.12
2. Ken J. 26, 6:03.54
3. John R. 26, 6:12.41
4. Mark D. 25, 6:13. 85
5. Gary P. 22, 6:02.92

Heat 1, Round 1 Tamiya Mini

1. Mark D. 25, 6:03.78
2. Bob O. 25, 6:07.30
3. John R. 23, :00.31
4. Ken J. 22, 6:10.30
5. Scott S. 21, 6:00.54
6. Jeff S. 19, 6:08.06
7. Gary P. 19, 6:19.31
8. Mike D. DNF

Heat 1, Round 2 TC

1. Jeff S. 32, 6:04.66
2. Ken J. 32, 6:11.19
3. Bob O. 31, 6:13.93
4. John R. 24, 6:07.79
5. Travis M. 15, 6:07.93

Heat 1, Round 2 Slash/SCT

1. Ken J. 29, 6:11.62
2. Jeff S. 28, 6:05.80
3. John R. 28, 6:08.12
4. Mark D. 28, 6:09.14
5. Gary P. 15, 4:38.60
Heat 1, Round 2 Tamiya Mini

1. Ken J. 26, 6:04.95
2. Mark D. 25, 6:05.51
3. John R. 24, 6:02.34
4. Bob O. 24, 6:12.40
5. Gary P. 23, 6:08.61
6. Mike D. 22, 6:02.62
7. Scott S. 17, 6:11.14
8. Jeff S. 12, 7:29.57

Heat 1, Round 3 TC

1. Jeff S. 31, 6:02.10
2.. Bob O. 30, 6:08.64
3. John R. 23, 5:12.54
4. Ken J. 20, 6:03.12
5. Travis M. DNF

Heat 1 Round 3, Slash/SCT 

1. Jeff S. 29, 6:04.82
2. Mark D. 29, 6:05.82
3. John R. 26, 6:01.35
4. Gary P. 23, 6:06.69
5. Ken J. DNS

Heat 1 Round 3, Tamiya Mini

1. Mark D. 26, 6:00.44
2. Jeff S. 26, 6:06.29
3. John R. 25, 6:04.33
4. Gary P. 23, 6:09.82
5. Ken J. 21, 6:13.90
6. Bob O 17, 6:12.09
7. Mike D. DNF
8. Scott S. DNS

TC Main

1. Ken J. 6:00.21
2. Jeff S. 31, 6:01.07
3. Bob O. 30, 6:04.63
4. John R. 26, 6:10.95
5. Tarvis M. DNF

Slash Main

1. Ken J. 30, 6:08.60
2. Jeff S. 29, 6:01.37
3. Mark D. 29, 6:08.18
4. John R. 27, 6:07.84
5. Gary P. 24, 6:06.47

Tamiya Mini Main

1. Jeff S. 27/6:09.87
2. Ken J. 26/6:03.37
3. Mark D. 26/6:11.20
4. John R. 25/6:03.17
5. Bob O. 24/6:07.32
6. Mike D. 23/6:01.15
7. Gary P. 22/6:07.99
8. Scott S. 20/6:23.37


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

R/C RACING SAT., AUG. 14 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be more fundraising R/C races at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., Aug. 14. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16/1/18 scale, Tamiya Mini and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. We run 6 minute heats and mains.The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Racing Saturday, 11:00 AM, AMBrc lap counting and it's fun!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Bring out your Minis, TC's, SCT's and have fun.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY Racing 7/31*

:thumbsup:We had a lot fun under very hot and humid conditions. With a small turnout and three heats and a main drivers a plenty of time to tune and work on their cars. Our youngest driver, Ethan, took the old guys to school in the Slash Class. Thanks to John for coming early to help set up. Thanks to Gary, Todd, John, Ethan and Ken for all of their help cleaning up. Our next race will be Sept. 18. The church appreciates everyone's contributions.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Results 8/14*

Please excuse the incorrect date.
View attachment WINFIELD RACES ROUND 2 8-14-1.pdf


View attachment WINFIELD MAINS 8-14.pdf


View attachment WINFIELD ROUND 3 8-14.pdf


View attachment WINFIELD RACES ROUND 1 8-14.pdf


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Our next race is Sept. 18!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Results 8/14*

Here the results from our last race.
View attachment WINFIELD RACES ROUND 1 8-14.pdf


View attachment WINFIELD RACES ROUND 2 8-14.pdf


View attachment WINFIELD ROUND 3 8-14.pdf


View attachment WINFIELD MAINS 8-14.pdf

:thumbsup:


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Next Race - Sept. 18*

R/C RACING SAT., SEPT. 18 - WINFIELD, IL

R/C racing in Winfield continues in 2010. There will be more fundraising R/C races at the Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield, IL. The address is 0S347 Jefferson St. in Winfield, IL. All money raised will go to the church. The race will be held in the church parking lot on Sat., Sept. 18. Racing is open to all drivers. This race will be open to electric cars only. The cost will be $10.00 for each driver for any number of classes. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There’s a McDonalds and Burger King close by. The track will open for practice at 9:30 AM and racing will begin at 11:00. We will be using AMBrc lap counting and transponders will be available to use. Drivers can use personal transponders. The classes we will run will be stock touring, GT3, Slash, Off road, 1/16/1/18 scale, Tamiya Mini and any others as long as we have at least three cars for a class. We can also combine classes. We run 6 minute heats and mains.The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone has had a good time this summer.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun and for old drivers to have fun!

FOLLOW THE FORUM ON RC TECH.

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.

Because of the different address, map quest and other driving direction programs may not work.
:wave:


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Come Out And Race Tomorrow!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We were rained out today, and we'll be back next Spring!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

I forgot to thank John for helping set up the track and thanks to Scott, John, Scott, and Peter for helping tear down the track. Thanks to Mark for coming out for the first time. Watch for announcements for racing next Spring. Support your local tracks!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We will be racing again this Spring and Summer in Winfield at the Methodist Church. Dates have to be cleared with the church first. Watch this thread for further information.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*1st Race 2011*

R/C RACING - WINFIELD, IL

Location: The Winfield Methodist Church Parking Lot The address is 0S347 Jefferson St., Winfield, IL.

Date: The first race will be Sat., May14. There will other races and the dates will be posted here.

Time: Racing begins at 11:00 AM. The track will be open at 10:00 AM.

Classes: These races are for electric cars only, The classes will be stock touring, Tamiya Mini, SC Trucks, Off Road, GT3 and others if we have at least three cars. 

Cost: $10.00 for adults and $5.00 for racers 12 and under. This price is for any number classes. If you race 10 classes it only costs you $10. All the money taken in will go to the church. 

Facilities: We will be using an AMBrc scoring system. Electricty and washrooms will be available. There is a MacDonald’s and Burger King close by.

Details: This is a fundraiser for Winfield Community United Methodist Church in Winfield. The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There’s a MacDonald’s at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There’s a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you’ll see the church on the right.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

2011 RACE DATES
Our race dates for 2011 are:
May 14
June 18
July 16
Aug. 13
Sept. 17


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We're racing Saturday, weather permitting. Come out and have some fun.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Cancelled*

With the high percentage of the chances for rain and the colder, windy weather I am canceling the race. May be next month.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

RACING SATURDAY!

R/C RACING - WINFIELD, IL 2011

Location: The Winfield Methodist Church Parking Lot

Date: The first race will be Sat., May 14. The other race dates are June 18, July 16, Aug. 13, & Sept. 17. 

Time: Racing begins at 11:00 AM. The track will be open at 10:00 AM.

Classes: These races are for electric cars only, The classes will be stock touring, Tamiya Mini, SC Trucks, Off Road, GT3, Traxxas Rally and others if we have at least three cars. 

Cost: $10.00 for adults and $5.00 for racers 12 and under. This price is for any number classes. If you race 10 classes it only costs you $10. All the money taken in will go to the church. 

Facilities: We will be using an AMBrc scoring system. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There is a MacDonald's and Burger King close by.

Details: This is a fundraiser for Winfield Community United Methodist Church. The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers' stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year. The address is 0S347 Jefferson Street, Winfield, IL 60190-1406.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There's a MacDonald's at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you'll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There's a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you'll see the church on the right.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Saturday's Race*

We had a very good day of racing with wily veterans and some outstanding young drivers. The racing in the VTA and Tamiya Mini Classes was great with close exciting racing. Our young drivers, Austin Pratt, Dylan Kuc and Williamn Henning did a great job in the off road and classes. The drivers enjoyed the door prizes. Everyone pitched in to help tear down the track. We appreciate the help of Austin, Dylan, Jeff, Mark, and Ken.:thumbsup:


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Pics from Saturday's Race*


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

*Racing saturday!*

R/C RACING - WINFIELD, IL 2011

Location: The Winfield Methodist Church Parking Lot

Date: The first race will be Sat., May 14. The other race dates are June 18, July 16, Aug. 13, & Sept. 17. 

Time: Racing begins at 11:00 AM. The track will be open at 10:00 AM.

Classes: These races are for electric cars only, The classes will be stock touring, Tamiya Mini, SC Trucks, Off Road, GT3, Traxxas Rally and others if we have at least three cars. 

Cost: $10.00 for adults and $5.00 for racers 12 and under. This price is for any number classes. If you race 10 classes it only costs you $10. All the money taken in will go to the church. 

Facilities: We will be using an AMBrc scoring system. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There is a MacDonald's and Burger King close by.

Details: This is a fundraiser for Winfield Community United Methodist Church. The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers' stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year. The address is 0S347 Jefferson Street, Winfield, IL 60190-1406.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There's a MacDonald's at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you'll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There's a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you'll see the church on the right.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

*Mini Racing*





:wave:


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

A great day of great racing and racers. More details will follow.


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

*Round 1 7/16*

:thumbsup:


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

*Round 2 7/16*

:wave:


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

*Mains 7/16*

:woohoo:


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

*Pictures 7/16*

:thumbsup:


----------



## MLD (Feb 1, 2003)

On Saturday we had a lot of close, exciting races in all of our classes which included VTA, Slash, Off Road, Tamiya Mini, and Traxxas Rally. The veterans and rookies demonstratd a lot skill and patience. Dylan and Alex did an excellent job. Everyone had fun, and the church members appreciate the funds that were raised. We want to thank John R. for coming early to help set up. Thanks to all the people who stayed to help clean up which included Dylan, Alex Jeff, Gary, John, Ken, Mr. Kuc and Gerry. Thanks to Gerry for calling a few races. Our next race is Aug. 13.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Come out and race Aug. 13!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Racing in winfield, il saturday!*

:thumbsup:
R/C RACING - WINFIELD, IL 2011

Location: The Winfield Methodist Church Parking Lot

Date: The first race will be Sat., May 14. The other race dates are June 18, July 16, Aug. 13, & Sept. 17. 

Time: Racing begins at 11:00 AM. The track will be open at 10:00 AM.

Classes: These races are for electric cars only, The classes will be stock touring, Tamiya Mini, SC Trucks, Off Road, GT3, Traxxas Rally and others if we have at least three cars. 

Cost: $10.00 for adults and $5.00 for racers 12 and under. This price is for any number classes. If you race 10 classes it only costs you $10. All the money taken in will go to the church. 

Facilities: We will be using an AMBrc scoring system. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There is a MacDonald's and Burger King close by.

Details: This is a fundraiser for Winfield Community United Methodist Church. The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers' stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year. The address is 0S347 Jefferson Street, Winfield, IL 60190-1406.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There's a MacDonald's at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you'll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There's a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you'll see the church on the right.:thumbsup:


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

The racing today was excellent. Ken J. and Nik P. had great battles in the TC class. John R. drove extremely well in the Traxxas Rally class, but was tested throughout the day by Austin P. and Gary P. Austin schooled Gary P. and MD in the Off Road class with his Revo. John R. had the dominate car in the Tamiya Mini class. Thanks goes out to Nik P., Mark, Erwin, Clarence and Jose who came out today. Thanks to Austin's parents who helped marshal today. Thanks to Austin for helping clean up in the rain. Thanks to Gary P. for staying until the end to help clean up. Special thanks to John R. for coming early and staying late to help! We got all of our races in except the last minute of the Tamiya Mini Main. It helps sometimes to hold your races in a church parking lot. The church really appreciates the funds raised through racing.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Next race - sept. 17!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Come out and have some fun sept. 17!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Racing this Saturday! Come out and have some fun!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Last 2011 Parking Lot Race in Winfield, IL Is Saturday!*

:thumbsup:
R/C RACING - WINFIELD, IL 2011

Location: The Winfield Methodist Church Parking Lot

Date: The first race will be Sat., May 14. The other race dates are June 18, July 16, Aug. 13, & Sept. 17. 

Time: Racing begins at 11:00 AM. The track will be open at 10:00 AM.

Classes: These races are for electric cars only, The classes will be stock touring, Tamiya Mini, SC Trucks, Off Road, GT3, Traxxas Rally and others if we have at least three cars. 

Cost: $10.00 for adults and $5.00 for racers 12 and under. This price is for any number classes. If you race 10 classes it only costs you $10. All the money taken in will go to the church. 

Facilities: We will be using an AMBrc scoring system. Electricity and washrooms will be available. There is a MacDonald's and Burger King close by.

Details: This is a fundraiser for Winfield Community United Methodist Church. The church is trying this as part of their outreach programs. There may be no drivers' stand. You may want to bring something to stand on if you need it. There will be a door prize drawing for the drivers at no charge. Everyone had a very good time last year. The address is 0S347 Jefferson Street, Winfield, IL 60190-1406.
This great place for new drivers to get started and for racers looking to have fun!

Directions: Take Rt. 38/ Roosevelt road to County Farm Rd and turn north. There's a MacDonald's at that intersection. Go north to Manchester Rd. and turn left or west on Manchester. Take Manchester to Jefferson St. and turn right or north and go about a block and you'll see the church on the right side.

Take Rt. 64/North Ave. to County Farm Rd. and turn south. There's a Honda motorcycle dealer at the intersection. Take County Farm Rd. to Manchester Rd. Turn right or west on to Manchester Rd. Take Manchester to Jefferson and turn right on Jefferson. Go about a block and you'll see the church on the right.:thumbsup:


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Racing in winfield, il saturday!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup
COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR A GREAT DAY OF RACING!
:wave::wave::wave::wave


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Tomorrow!!!!*

Come out tomorrow for great racing!


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*A great day of racing!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
We had our best turnout of 2011. It was a great day of racing with perfect weather. We started at 11:30AM and racing was over by 3:10 PM. We ran two heats and a main with six minute heats. Thanks to Dave, Paul, and Matt for racing with us for the first time. The church appreciates the money we raised. Dylan and Austin schooled some of us old guys and very old guys. Thanks to John for coming early and helping to setup and staying late to pick up race after race! Thanks to Gerry for coming out again and staying to help clean up. It's greatly appreciated! Daniella and Elizabeth did a great job in the Novice Class. Thanks for bringing your Dad along.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Round 1 9/17*

Deleted


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Round 1 9/17*

View attachment 139727


View attachment 139729


View attachment 139728


View attachment 139730


View attachment 139731


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

We've decided to postpone the start of racing in Winfield until June. With my Mom making four trips to the hospital down state in the last couple of months, we're going to wait and see if her situation stabilizes.


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, we are canceling the races in Winfield this summer. I was again with my Mom for three days this week. Her problems are such that I could be called down there any time. It's unpredictable. I don't want to make plans for race and then suddenly have to cancel. We are sorry to disappoint the people that race with us and the church for their fundraising.


----------

